# pesticides???



## leslie (Aug 29, 2008)

I just moved to a new apartment complex where they spray for bugs inside once a month. Will this affect my frogs and fruit fly cultures? If it will does anyone have any ideas on what to do?

Help! I don't want bugs either!

LC


----------



## xm41907 (Nov 26, 2007)

See your other post.


----------

